# Anyone hear of Summit Ministries?



## Theoretical

I've heard about them through a classmate. Thoughts?

Summit Ministries: Home


----------



## Prufrock

I professor I had in college teaches there periodically. I will send him an email and ask him for his thoughts on it and get back to you.


----------



## Kevin

Very good ministry.


----------



## Grymir

Very good stuff. I used their 'Understanding The Times' to teach a class long before their new-fangled curriculum. The Worldview chart - Summit Ministries: Resources - Worldview Chart - is extremely helpful. Their ministry is geared to teaching worldview stuff, and they are one of the best. They get a Mega-Ditto's from me.


----------



## DMcFadden

I have also enjoyed their stuff, including the chance to hear lectures from people like D.A. Carson on MP3.


----------



## Confessor

I actually went to a two-week camp/conference hosted by Summit Ministries at Cedarville University two summers ago. All in all, it was good, seeing as it initiated my interest in apologetics and eventually theology, but looking back, the information I received was not altogether helpful.

First of all, they're straight-up evidentialists, which I'm not a big fan of now, but more importantly, I found some notes from there on Augustine and Pelagius, with the wording of my notes showing that the professor favored Pelagius's teachings. I had written down that Augustine's view of man was Latin for "lump of sin" while Pelagius's was Latin for "child of God" -- obviously these are incomplete definitions, but it still showed that the conference was willing to teach Pelagian views as superior to Augustinian ones, a serious problem.

But I also got to hear a lot of cool people speak, such as YEC Dr. Kurt Wise. I got a book of his too.


----------



## Grymir

Were they sure that Augustine wasn't calling Pelagius a "lump of sin"


----------



## Scott1

This ministry has really branched out and grown since I went there right after High School.

The group started under Dr David Noebel in Manitou Springs, Colorado as a Christian camp. It was what I would now know as fundamentalist leaning in theology. It did a great job of combining a Christian world view (including economics, history, etc.) with a week of outdoor adventure (riding the Manitou Incline).

There was some very serious Bible knowledge testing there too, so it was definately a challenge.

They served "health foods" for meals too and had strict rules for students there (e.g. bedtime lights out and men would patrol with flashlights to make sure everyone was in bed).

Overall, it was a stimulating, exciting experience and helped build commraderie amongst young people, clearly shared the Gospel, taught the application of a Christian world view, and really helped young people build self confidence.

Based on that experience, it was excellent. It has changed a lot and expanded to several locations now but looks like Dr Noebel is still associated with it.


----------



## LawrenceU

One of the best things going for young adults about to leave for college.


----------

